# The weekend haul



## IanG (Oct 2, 2019)

3 roller blind shutters, the best a Thornton Pickard with an 8" f8 RR lens, all need restoring but two work but have pinholes.

A nice little Goerz Berlin 135mm  f6.3 Dogmar in a good shutter, and three Book form half plate holders..

Ian


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow, that looks interesting......


----------



## Dany (Oct 3, 2019)

Wood and brass..... I love this


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 4, 2019)

That's a pretty sight.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 11, 2019)

That Goerz Berlin looks good. What a good haul.


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2019)

The Dogmar is a Dialyte, that's 4 un-cemented elements so has six internal air/glass surfaces,that lowers contrast significantly. For comparison a Dagor has 2 internal air glass surfaces and a Tessar 4.

I also have a 135mm f6.3 Goerz-Ihagee a similar Dialyte in the same Compur shutter, it would be interesting to see if they are close enough in FL (always nominal) etc to use for stereo work.

The 3 book form Half plate holders have gone to a new home.  The TP shutters are stripped ready for new shutter curtains.

Ian


----------

